# Procrastinator does not affect the sound



## JoStone (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi all,

I purchased the Procrastinator via Musikding.de and built it with no real complications, but it does not seem to affect the signal at all. According to another thread the reason might be a faulty 2SK30, but I replaced the original one with no effect.

I checked that everything that should go to ground actually does.
I also checked voltages for IC andTransistors:

VRef: 4.25
VCC: 8.49

TL071:
1: 0.112
2: 4.25
3: 4.15
4: 0
5: 0.111
6: 4.25
7: 6.72
8: 0

Transistors: C, B E (D, G, S for 2SK30)
Q1: 8.48, 3.61, 3.16
Q2 5.39, 4.87, 5.39
Q3: 8.48, 6.09, 5.93
Q4: 5.59, 3.39, 2.87
Q5: 5.36, 1.6 (decreasing to 0.6 after 10 sec and desreasing slower), 1.5 (decreasing)
Q6: 5.36, 1.6 (decreasing), 1.5 (decreasing)

Most noticeable seems to me the decreasing voltages on base and emitter for Qs 5 & 6.

Any ideas?
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## music6000 (Jun 21, 2020)

Provide Good Pictures of Front & Back of PCB including Footswitch & Jacks.


----------



## JoStone (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you for the reminder...


----------



## music6000 (Jun 21, 2020)

You really need to clean the Back of PCB & study with Magnification!
Some of the Solder Pads appear to have Dry joints, lack of penetration.
If you look from the Component side , there is a lack of solder flowing through the holes which indicates not enough Heat in the Soldering Iron.
I have Circled some critical areas that need attention.
Also, make sure your Transistors are making good contact with those Sockets, I don't use them in my builds as I find them Unreliable!
Most guys Solder the Middle leg while holding firmly down to get better contact.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 21, 2020)

you can add a little bit of solder to each of the leads on your transistors to get a better fit in the socket.  if you put too much solder on a lead it will not go in the socket, so only try to coat the leads.


----------



## JoStone (Jun 23, 2020)

Hmmm, I went over almost all solder points again. I also tried to add a little bit of solder to the leads on the transistors ( I had to remove everything, because the transistors would not fit in the sockets). There is no difference. Still when bypassing the clean sound is okay, when engaged, the sound is barely affected at all. I already noteced before, but maybe now more prominent: when dialing back the sensitivity the oedal has a kind of noise gate function.

Over the weekend I'll have another go on the possible dry joints. And on the transistors.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 23, 2020)

It is true you cannot put a lot of solder on the transistor leads to make a better connection.  but a light coating will fit better.  some folks will also solder the transistors into the sockets after they get the "right" ones.  the in-between thing you can do is just solder the middle lead.  the transistor will stay in place and you can remove it easily if you ever need to.

time to go back and check all your part values (again), and to use your audio probe and DMM to verify that your traces on the PCB are connecting the things that they are supposed to connect.


----------

